# AFR gauge



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

So I'm considering installing a wideband afr gauge again and just need some convincing it's worth the money and time, I'm not going to permanently mount it but leave it in the glove box pulling it out when I need. The cars running good and will keep an eye on the plugs next summer so why I'm hesitant is that my thinking is once I install it and dial everything in which will be great to see where I'm at that it shouldn't change right ? I don't want to constantly watch it and fret that omg my ratio just went too high or low, I don't want to keep screwing with the carb that's why I was looking for a temporary one just to dial the motor in, so am I way off in my thinking ?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Just buy the AEM. Price and install is not that big a deal.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> Just buy the AEM. Price and install is not that big a deal.


I'm looking at the Wideband APSX the reaction time looked better and the led numbers seemed better and less glare on some video comparisons I've seen.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

You can't say that you don't want to constantly watch it, but then want the one without glare!! 

I was very concerned with my interior being authentic, but I was able to mount the required gauges, descretely... Except for the tach, which although is on the column, is only 1"


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

armyadarkness said:


> You can't say that you don't want to constantly watch it, but then want the one without glare!!
> 
> I was very concerned with my interior being authentic, but I was able to mount the required gauges, descretely... Except for the tach, which although is on the column, is only 1"


It was just another plus and I'll probably put it in a mount with a magnetic base so I can put it on the dash while tuning then stow it in the glove box, plus it's around 75.00 cheaper for accomplishing the same job


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I can tell this time of year when it gets cold that I am running lean on the quads, and the cars. Even the stupid fuel injected minivan, the last one is probably cause that is the one vehicle I refuse to run anything but the cheapest fuel in town. I dont know if you have that problem or not. When I lived in FLA we would retune when it started getting super humid again.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

67ventwindow said:


> I can tell this time of year when it gets cold that I am running lean on the quads, and the cars. Even the stupid fuel injected minivan, the last one is probably cause that is the one vehicle I refuse to run anything but the cheapest fuel in town. I dont know if you have that problem or not. When I lived in FLA we would retune when it started getting super humid again.


Well up here the car goes away before Thanksgiving and won't be out again until just before Memorial day, and like I said all I'm going to do is play with the idle mixture if the numbers are off I'm not taking the carb apart and rejetting or stuff like that just as long as I'm not doing any damage. It would be nice to see where I'm at initially so if I can get this in for under 200.00 and it's not too much work I'll probably do it.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I highly recommend them, it allows you to fine tune it in. Once carb is right it stays the same except for minor changes with temp and humidity. You can adjust or not, it will only move .5 when it gets real cold.

A misfire will show up as a lean reading. You would think how can that be? When fuel goes in unfixed, we’ll ther is a whole lot more oxygen now available, 14 times more than fuel…and the 02 sees all that air and reads the misfire as lean.

I like seeing mine interact with everything, when my vacumn gauge goes below my power valve point at 8.5 I can see the reading drop instantly to 12.2,…..same with accelerator pump and secondaries. Can whatch as idle circuit transfers to main jets when I go from 13.8 to 13.4 for light throttle cruise….combined with a vac gauge gives real time conditions of you fuel ssystem and carb. Trouble is spotted right away.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Lemans guy said:


> I highly recommend them, it allows you to fine tune it in. Once carb is right it stays the same except for minor changes with temp and humidity. You can adjust or not, it will only move .5 when it gets real cold.
> 
> A misfire will show up as a lean reading. You would think how can that be? When fuel goes in unfixed, we’ll ther is a whole lot more oxygen now available, 14 times more than fuel…and the 02 sees all that air and reads the misfire as lean.
> 
> I like seeing mine interact with everything, when my vacumn gauge goes below my power valve point at 8.5 I can see the reading drop instantly to 12.2,…..same with accelerator pump and secondaries. Can whatch as idle circuit transfers to main jets when I go from 13.8 to 13.4 for light throttle cruise….combined with a vac gauge gives real time conditions of you fuel ssystem and carb. Trouble is spotted right away.


Sounds good and I'll probably go ahead with it, was looking at the Wideband product seems pretty good...then I'll need some training on reading it


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> Sounds good and I'll probably go ahead with it, was looking at the Wideband product seems pretty good...then I'll need some training on reading it


 Thank you for this post. I have been looking for some sort of data logger. So I can capture AFR,VAC,RPM, Gear,TPS,GPS(for position and speed), and timing. Wideband makes a AFR controller than I can use as a gauge or incorporate into an engine management system (Megasquirt or a DIY solution) I know you can buy some ready made package, but where is the fun in that. This way I can download the info and obsess over it all night and all day.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67ventwindow said:


> Thank you for this post. I have been looking for some sort of data logger. So I can capture AFR,VAC,RPM, Gear,TPS,GPS(for position and speed), and timing. Wideband makes a AFR controller than I can use as a gauge or incorporate into an engine management system (Megasquirt or a DIY solution) I know you can buy some ready made package, but where is the fun in that. This way I can download the info and obsess over it all night and all day.


Here is what I use for my Data Logger:

Tachometer
Vacuum gauge if I have one installed
Left ear - right ear doesn't work anymore
My nose - how the exhaust smells, especially if rich
My ass
The amount of accelerating pressure forcing my back into the seat
Smiles

Sometimes knowing to much, or wanting to know too much can ruin the fun and enjoyment of driving the car. I just wanna drive my car, not obsess over it and know what the engine is doing every second of every minute under assorted throttle positions, octane levels, gas type, altitudes, ground topography, air temps, and humidity - that's the role of the flight engineer watching all the gauges of his aircraft and reports it back to the pilot.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Yea I know what a FE is. Did 6 years in AWACS had some FE friends. Looking more post flight info. Knowing what my engine is doing will not ruin it for me. Its not asking to look behind the veil of the government.

Its a hobbie it doesnt have to make sense.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

67ventwindow said:


> Thank you for this post. I have been looking for some sort of data logger. So I can capture AFR,VAC,RPM, Gear,TPS,GPS(for position and speed), and timing. Wideband makes a AFR controller than I can use as a gauge or incorporate into an engine management system (Megasquirt or a DIY solution) I know you can buy some ready made package, but where is the fun in that. This way I can download the info and obsess over it all night and all day.


Just go with a Holley Sniper at that point… it will datalog all of the above without running separate sensors for everything. AND you get the benefit of EFI


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

GTO44 said:


> Just go with a Holley Sniper at that point… it will datalog all of the above without running separate sensors for everything. AND you get the benefit of EFI


 There is more to this than just monitoring my car. Its 4H projects and science projects. Building a Pi, arduino HAT integrating sensors. Coding in Python, Node-Red and video with google maps. Project and budget planning/analysis. I have kids to train up. I dont want them to think, "you hand over money and it magically gets done".


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

GTO44 said:


> Just go with a Holley Sniper at that point… it will datalog all of the above without running separate sensors for everything. AND you get the benefit of EFI


I'm old school, sticking with the carb


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

67ventwindow said:


> There is more to this than just monitoring my car. Its 4H projects and science projects. Building a Pi, arduino HAT integrating sensors. Coding in Python, Node-Red and video with google maps. Project and budget planning/analysis. I have kids to train up. I dont want them to think, "you hand over money and it magically gets done".


Sweet, i like where you’re going with this!


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Baaad65 said:


> So I'm considering installing a wideband afr gauge again and just need some convincing it's worth the money and time, I'm not going to permanently mount it but leave it in the glove box pulling it out when I need. The cars running good and will keep an eye on the plugs next summer so why I'm hesitant is that my thinking is once I install it and dial everything in which will be great to see where I'm at that it shouldn't change right ? I don't want to constantly watch it and fret that omg my ratio just went too high or low, I don't want to keep screwing with the carb that's why I was looking for a temporary one just to dial the motor in, so am I way off in my thinking ?


I put a AFR gauge on my 65 when I was tuning in my tripower, found it absolutely invaluable to solve a couple of issues related to fuel pressure and idle transition circuit as well with finalizing jetting. Gave way more info than reading the plugs


----------

